
AntTinder-Scale workplace romance with AI and find coworkers to date on Slack - anteater_alex
https://try.anteateranalytics.com/antinder/
======
anteater_alex
Hey HN - so we've realized AI could help massively scale dating in the
workplace. After many years of hard work we're launching AntTinder today!

AntTinder helps you find love in the workplace - See who is dating who in your
team, and scale workplace your workplace romances with AI. It’s built for
Gmail and Slack.

Spread the news! our Twitter is @anttinder ;- )

We love feedback and ideas for improvement - Let us know if you have any
questions & Happy 1st of April!

 __Here 's how you can help get the word out __

1.Share on LinkedIn! 2.Tweet ! Our twitter is @anttinder and please tweet
about AntTinder! Here’s a tweet ready for you to use:

“Check out AntTinder, the new AI-powered app for Gmail and Slack to scale your
workplace romances. Makes it super easy to find love in the workplace !”
try.anteateranalytics.com/antinder/ @anttinder #workplaceLove
#scaleWorkplaceRomance #AprilOfLove

3\. Like us on Facebook! It’s easy, visit the website and click the like
button at the top

------
aardvark82
Looks awesome. Have you thought about adding blockchain? For investors?

~~~
anteater_alex
Absolutely! We're planning to record all consent and all relationships on
blockchain (our own, because the ones out there are not scalable enough) so
that people can lookup their partner history and make better data-driven
decisions in their romantic lives. Imagine the disruption!

